# Glenmore Sands email error



## beachsands (Jul 31, 2008)

I have been trying to reach Debbie at Glenmore Sands but I keep getting it bounced back, due to a "5.7.1 relay" error. Has anyone seen this before?

Has anyone had trouble reaching Debbie?

The email I have for Glenmore is  glensand@venturenet.co.za

Joel


----------



## dsfritz (Jul 31, 2008)

*glenmore sands*

This is the address I have:
Debbie
E-mail Address(es):
glensand@venturenet.co.za


----------



## beachsands (Aug 12, 2008)

Still getting the same errors. Read some thing that said its the SA IP that doesn't recognize my ip.......hummmmm


Joel


----------

